# Turning off ASS auto start stop



## Livinthecalidream1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey there! Owner of a 2017 BMW X3M. I want the Auto start stop permanently off. I hate it. Please help. I can’t find a single thread tell me how to turn off. Lots of discussion about it, but no solid answers. 
thank you!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

It is essential to fuel economy reporte to CARB and Fed EPA and likely cannot be defeated.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

We had it coded on both our 2018's X5 and 540 so I know it's doable. I would look in the coding forum to find out what needs to be done.


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

I coded it on my wife's 2018 X3 using BimmerCode. Just make sure you get the correct ODBC module.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm currently waiting to see if it can be coded off on the G05. I hate that feature and am very unhappy that BMW removed that option.
The coder that does my cars said he can turn it off it so I'm hoping that he's right.


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

BMW eliminated the override button?


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

J-RO said:


> BMW eliminated the override button?


Yes, on the X5 and I'm extremely unhappy about it Since I have one on order.


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

What model did you order? I have read that the models with with the 48 volt system do not have the override button.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

J-RO said:


> What model did you order? I have read that the models with with the 48 volt system do not have the override button.


We ordered an S drive 401. I don't know what the volt system, but I did see a 2021 X drive at my local dealer and it didn't have the override button so I'm assuming ours does not either.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Uncle Dougie's right. 

My 2014 535i lets me turn it off and it stays off when I restart the car. But, BMW got caught by EPA or CARB. On Frau Putzer's 2018 X3, we have to manually turn it off. Just be grateful that BMW didn't make EcoPro the default start-up mode so they could use it in the EPA and CARB tests. 

To be clear, you can still turn the ASS off on new BMW's. But, you have to do it every time your start the car.

Idling burns about 0.25 gallons/hour in my 535i with the AC off, and about 0.5 gallons/hour with the AC on.


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

The model you ordered seems to have the 48 volt system mild hybrid system. X5 Core Models | BMW USA


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

J-RO said:


> The model you ordered seems to have the 48 volt system mild hybrid system. X5 Core Models | BMW USA


I know that the button to turn it off is non existent on the 2021 models, but don't know if there is a solution for it just yet. I'm hoping there will be though.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Judy G said:


> I know that they button to turn it off is non existent on the 2021 models, but don't know if there is a solution for it just yet. I'm hoping there will be though.


It's likely a "mild hybrid" thing, not a 2021 thing. I have a 2021 330i loaner and it still has an ASS override button. I just have to push it every time I start the car, unlike my 2014 535i.

The newer BMW's supposedly have robust starters that can handle the extra use from ASS. The mild hybrids might not even have a starter in the conventional sense. They might use the hybrid's motor/generator to start the engine.

The good news is that your city MPG will go up considerably, and your highway MPG will go up a little. The 540i's city MPG went from 20 to 25 when it got the mild-hybrid system. The highway MPG went from 30 to 32.

... and unlike the previous X5 45e, you can have a spare tire, too!


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

Autoputzer said:


> It's likely a "mild hybrid" thing, not a 2021 thing. I have a 2021 330i loaner and it still has an ASS override button. I just have to push it every time I start the car, unlike my 2014 535i.
> 
> The newer BMW's supposedly have robust starters that can handle the extra use from ASS. The mild hybrids might not even have a starter in the conventional sense. They might use the hybrid's motor/generator to start the engine.
> 
> ...


The biggest problem with the older stop/start system IMHO is that it turns down the AC, etc. when the motor turns off. In hot places like Phoenix that would be a no starter for me. But the mild hybrids don't do that. I don't have one but I understand that the stop/start is pretty good on the mild hybrids.


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

Not a fan of choices being taken away.


----------



## Chiefsfan (Oct 15, 2020)

Judy G said:


> We ordered an S drive 401. I don't know what the volt system, but I did see a 2021 X drive at my local dealer and it didn't have the override button so I'm assuming ours does not either.


Could you please explain over ride button? I just got a 2020 X% and I hate SS... I do see like in other cars has an A button to turn it off but doesnt it default back to SS the next time the car is started? Ive not heard of coding to permanently turning it off


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

We had it coded on our cars in the past. It always defaults to off, but I don't know if I can have it coded to do the same in my upcoming 2021. The button to turn it off is no longer there in the 2021's. I'll find out once I actually have the car and can get it coded.


----------



## Chiefsfan (Oct 15, 2020)

Judy G said:


> We had it coded on our cars in the past. It always defaults to off, but I don't know if I can have it coded to do the same in my upcoming 2021. The button to turn it off is no longer there in the 2021's. I'll find out once I actually have the car and can get it coded.


So 2021s do NOT have the option to turn it off? No Button? Thats nuts...Can you code it with Bimmercode or does dealer have to do it?


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

I had my car, actually several of my cars coded by Rich, also known here as Octopump. look him up. He‘s very professional and is easy to work with. He can code remotely or in person. As far as I know dealers won’t code it out, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Chiefsfan (Oct 15, 2020)

I MAY have it done, not sure.. I have Bimmercode and I think I found it, but this one really doesnt disable it.. It just defaults to the last setting when u turned the car off. So if u have it off when u last drove it, then it will be off the next time you drive it, but WILL default back to on if and when you use ECO.. I may contact that guy... What did he charge you?


----------

